# Burning



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ladies.

I'm curious about burning with sexual lust.

If I don't have sex often or masturbate to relieve the tension, I literally feel like I'm burning up with lust after two or three days.

I imagine it is different with different drives but it almost drives me nuts if I don't relieve it.

I could do some pretty insane things from infidelity to very unsafe sex if I wasn't taking care of business often.

I am wondering about the female equivalent. I know some of you are high drive and really love sex. 

I would be interested in your input on this from your perspective.

Mrs. Conan has a lower drive than me and is responsive in nature but even she will start masturbating after all week or two of no action.

We had a rough week do to life and I went three days without relieving myself or having sex.

I was absolutely burning by this last Saturday and was almost mindless when it came to us having sex.

I really hate it when I get that way and I am embarrassed.

Does this happen to women as well?


----------



## Jessica38 (Feb 28, 2017)

No, I don't feel the need for release for the sake of it. For me to crave sex, something has to happen that stirs desire in me or I don't even think about it. 

Sometimes it can be reading something that is exciting (romantic) or recalling something my husband did that was arousing when we were last together, or feelings of intense attraction to him that can be non-related to sex that make me feel desire.


----------



## crocus (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm curious does it go away after the "hump" of 3 or 4 days?
I can relate...except the above does kick in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

crocus said:


> I'm curious does it go away after the "hump" of 3 or 4 days?
> I can relate...except the above does kick in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suppose I could try but I'm worried about the consequences.

This is probably a poorly worded post.

I was just curious if women went through this. I know other men that do.


----------



## crocus (Apr 8, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> I suppose I could try but I'm worried about the consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes I do. If the switch is on, it's on. Everything is sexual. Go away people, world, need an hour. I get cranky.
But after 3 days it starts to go away. 
It goes off. Until it gets turned on again. At the slightest thing. Which is embarrassing.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

crocus said:


> Yes I do. If the switch is on, it's on. Everything is sexual. Go away people, world, need an hour. I get cranky.
> But after 3 days it starts to go away.
> It goes off. Until it gets turned on again. At the slightest thing. Which is embarrassing.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will give it a try.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

First let me say that I know I am an anomaly amongst women when it comes to sex.

I think about things sexual very frequently and have been thus since I was 12-13 years old. On average, sexual thoughts enter my conscious thought stream every 2-3 hours, all day, every day. I can be at work, play or leisure (doesn’t matter) and the thoughts always come. However, I am very adept at suppressing the thoughts when I need my full focus to be elsewhere.

It does “build up” and so I masturbate to take care of my “needs”. I don’t get “cranky” but I do become very distracted/unable to focus if I don’t take care of my “needs” regularly. I have very good impulse-control so even though “burning with lust” I would not engage in risky sexual behavior (sex with strangers or otherwise unsafe sex).

Glad this is an anonymous forum


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Red Sonja said:


> Glad this is an anonymous forum


LOL!:grin2:

Thank you for the input.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Conan, that used to happen to me. Now, not so much. Not sure if it's due to an unfulfilling sex life currently and I've gone belly up about it, or maybe I'm going through menopause or at least perimenopause.

It wouldn't be a few days though. More like a week. If I didn't get laid, I'd take care of it myself. Some times I wouldn't even have to touch myself to get to O while viewing porn or reading literotica (but where's the fun in that?!)

TBH I'm glad I'm not plagued with that anymore. 

ETA: nothing to be embarrassed about. Just shows you're a very lusty fellow, much to mrs. Conan's benefit.😁

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes absolutely this happens to me as a woman. Definitely not now that we live together however. I don't let him off the hook for more than 2 days at a time, unless period and even that I'm working on now.

When I was single I almost wished I could be promiscuous. It was absolute torture. Grinding in the clubs over here provided some relief


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I experience what I'd call an "ache". Especially, if I see something on tv that turns me on and it's been a few days since I've had sex. The ache doesn't last though but I will have sex dreams. I always know when I need laid because I dream literally about sex. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Sometimes, before that time of the month. 

ETA, If I weren't engaged, I wouldn't and haven't gone to strangers to engage in risky sex, that's just not my thing. I need to be in a trusting relationship, before sex starts. During the times when I've been ''between'' relationships, I'd rather just do myself. In this relationship, I'm rarely super aroused for very long anymore though, without my fiance taking care of it. lol


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Yuuuuuuppp.....I'm about to die over here...


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> I experience what I'd call an "ache".


Me too, an ache. A pleasantly sore, achy feeling.

If I have an orgasm; I feel lighter, especially in my pelvic region----as if I had a weight on my body, and it's been removed. And I get a real surge in energy for a couple of hours afterward.

If I haven't had sex for a while, I occasionally get "pangs". Like the ache; with a sort of stabbing sensation and a momentary feeling of intense loneliness.

I think about sex a lot less than I used too. Since H has been pretty much MIA for the last 5 or so years; that's a good thing.

When I was young, I thought about sex constantly. Several times an hour. Even at work. But I've heard that [younger] men think about sex every couple of minutes; so, I've never come close to that.

But no Conan, never burning. Unless I was physically near someone I was very attracted to; almost like a blushing feeling.

But nothing as intense as what you describe.


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Red Sonja said:


> First let me say that I know I am an anomaly amongst women when it comes to sex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am like the first paragraph.... HD and think about sex several times a day. Not always a trigger but often something small can get me started.

It definitely builds up for me as well, and I am noticing now that I've not been having sex for several months that if I don't take care of things for myself and often, I do get pretty frustrated and cranky. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My senses are triggered fairly easily to feel sexual, or think about sex... when there's a buildup, I kind of delight in that feeling short-term. There's an anticipation, a sweet release brewing. I'm usually in a fairly upbeat mood but those anticipated releases, albeit with my husband compared to solo, have me walking on sunshine afterwards. I'm only aware that I appear to be walking on sunshine as people have commented on my mood and I've found it embarrassing. 

That session then has me thinking of sex again and feeling sexual and so it goes! 
I'm at the mercy of my senses and hormones.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

My H gets really cranky is business isn't taken care of after a few days, it will usually involve a little bit of snapping at me which I don't appreciate. He's like that when he is hungry too 

For me I used to be crazy for action a few days after the time of the month, my H would laugh about it as he knew there would be major lusting at those times and he loved it. But now as I head through perimenopause, that doesn't happen and its become more of a hey we haven't had sex for a few days and we need do something about it. After TAM I am very aware of the importance of that connection, so even if I am not so into it, I make the effort.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you for all your input ladies.

It seems variable with individuals experiencing at least some form of elevated agitation or "ache" to something closer to the burning that I described.

It absolutely goes away with masturbation so it is easily controlled but there have been times when business didn't get taken care of and I found myself in a very uncomfortable state.

One thing in common was a lowering of cognitive abilities or hindrance/distraction that some seamed to experience.

I'm just really curious about what makes us all tick.

There appears to be some situations or circumstances when many, if not most or all of us, have some imperative to have sex.

Where as others definitely have some internal push but don't lose their senses.

There is probably some situation where nearly everyone might experience some sort of "imperative" "burn" to have sex.

Would make interesting research.

Thanks again!


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Red Sonja said:


> First let me say that I know I am an anomaly amongst women when it comes to sex.
> 
> I think about things sexual very frequently and have been thus since I was 12-13 years old. On average, sexual thoughts enter my conscious thought stream every 2-3 hours, all day, every day. I can be at work, play or leisure (doesn’t matter) and the thoughts always come. However, I am very adept at suppressing the thoughts when I need my full focus to be elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Ok, alrighty then. :surprise:


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Marc878 said:


> Ok, alrighty then. :surprise:


What does this mean?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Red Sonja said:


> What does this mean?


Joking with you :grin2:


----------

